# Army Navy Game



## Teufel (Dec 2, 2014)

I figured I should start a new thread for the next two weeks of trash talking.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## x SF med (Dec 2, 2014)

Teufel said:


> I figured I should start a new thread for the next two weeks of trash talking.



That's right... you went to the squid college didn't you?   We need to put you and Viper 1 in the ring....


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 2, 2014)

Commander-in-Chief's Trophy heads back to Colorado, just saying.......


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 2, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Commander-in-Chief's Trophy heads back to Colorado, just saying.......


Nobody cares


----------



## CDG (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Gunz (Dec 2, 2014)

I have no dog in this race. I just thought this was a cool pic of the Navy fucking around with taxpayer money.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 3, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Commander-in-Chief's Trophy heads back to Colorado, just saying.......



I was really hoping that Army was going to beat Air Force so we could keep it by default.  Hopefully we will get it back next year.  Do you think Air Force is going to the Armed Forces Bowl in Ft Worth?  Navy is going to the Poinsettia Bowl in San Diego.  I'm definitely going.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2014)

Teufel said:


> I was really hoping that Army was going to beat Air Force so we could keep it by default.  Hopefully we will get it back next year.  Do you think Air Force is going to the Armed Forces Bowl in Ft Worth?  Navy is going to the Poinsettia Bowl in San Diego.  I'm definitely going.



I'm hoping to find out which bowl they finally give to TCU....  it looks like the Rose Bowl...  and possibly the National Championship after that... if they win.   GO Frogs!!!


----------



## Teufel (Dec 3, 2014)

http://www.capitalgazette.com/blogs...avy-press-conference-20141203,0,2070537.story


----------



## Teufel (Dec 3, 2014)

http://www.capitalgazette.com/blogs...avy-press-conference-20141203,0,2070537.story


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 3, 2014)

Big words from the guy who almost lost to a Sun Belt conference team.  Go Jags, LOL!

If it was too foggy to fly out, I damned sure wouldn't want to miss my turn in Highland Falls in that kind of weather.  It's a wee bit of a drop in places, not to mention Bambi's relatives come out.  I get that this is a rivalry, and Army hasn't been worth a shit since Eisenhower was running back, but he was a total dick with that one statement.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 3, 2014)

Navy Athletic Director is a classless jerk who needs to apologise for the way he handled himself.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 4, 2014)

I'll give you that.  It would have been fine to throw out a little joke but I think he went too far


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 4, 2014)

So you mean to tell me, that from the entire Department of the Army, not one person could be made available to represent Army?

Psh.






2002 Navy 58–12 Giants Stadium East Rutherford, NJ Army 49-47-7
2003 Navy 34–6 Lincoln Financial Field Philadelphia, PA Army 49-48-7
2004 Navy 42–13 Lincoln Financial Field Philadelphia, PA Tied 49-49-7
2005 Navy 42–23 Lincoln Financial Field Philadelphia, PA Navy 50-49-7
2006 Navy 26–14 Lincoln Financial Field Philadelphia, PA Navy 51-49-7
2007 Navy 38–3 M&T Bank Stadium Baltimore, MD Navy 52-49-7
2008 Navy 34–0 Lincoln Financial Field Philadelphia, PA Navy 53-49-7
2009 Navy 17–3 Lincoln Financial Field Philadelphia, PA Navy 54-49-7
2010 Navy 31–17 Lincoln Financial Field Philadelphia, PA Navy 55-49-7
2011 Navy 27–21 FedEx Field Landover, MD Navy 56-49-7
2012 Navy 17–13 Lincoln Financial Field Philadelphia, PA Navy 57-49-7
2013 Navy 34–7 Lincoln Financial Field Philadelphia, PA Navy 58-49-7
2014 Navy 2018–0 M&T Bank Stadium Baltimore, MD Navy 59-49-7


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 4, 2014)

I do think Army should have sent an assistant coach down a day early to cover contingencies.

Guess the college mindset overwhelmed the military thought process.
All "P" no "ACE".


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 5, 2014)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152436503867823


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 5, 2014)

Navy's spots are better than Army's.
Of course, so is their football team.


----------



## TheTrewthHurts (Dec 6, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Navy's spots are better than Army's.
> Of course, so is their football team.



What happened in turkey? hehe


----------

